# Lifting shoes - When do they become acceptable?



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Mrs DDD bought me some Adidas Powrlidting shoes, but I am not pushing numbers a power lifter would bother even warming up with.

When do they become acceptable?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Whenever

There is no rite of passage to wear oly shoes


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Whenever
> 
> There is no rite of passage to wear oly shoes


 Thanks Bae


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Who's moved this, it's going to get no views in equipment! FFS I've been here years and never been in equipment!!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Me.

It's equipment related, so goes in here.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

unless you're training barefoot you've got to wear something so why not something that was designed for the job ? Regular trainers can fall apart pretty quickly if you're squatting and putting a lot of weight through them on the leg press etc.

Personally I think they look pretty good. I have a pair of very similar adidas ones which I got for about £60 so they're cheaper than most regular Nike's etc and I find the raised heel helps to put focus on the quads for squats and presses.


----------



## InkMinx (Feb 5, 2019)

I have just started using inov8 fastlifts which have about 2cm heel on them, prior to that I used to just stick a little 2.5kg plate under each heel while squatting. A lot will depend on your mobility and if you need them. For me I have had spinal fusion surgery, which effects my posture and centre of gravity. Without something lifting my heels its literally impossible to get parallel in a back squat so I was relegated to the leg press. If you have ankle or hip mobility issues then its going to be of benefit. If you can squat fine without them then carry on as you were. Although a pretty flat pair will still be better than running trainers were the soles are pretty soft and risk rolling a heel or knee.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

InkMinx said:


> I have just started using inov8 fastlifts which have about 2cm heel on them, prior to that I used to just stick a little 2.5kg plate under each heel while squatting. A lot will depend on your mobility and if you need them. For me I have had spinal fusion surgery, which effects my posture and centre of gravity. Without something lifting my heels its literally impossible to get parallel in a back squat so I was relegated to the leg press. If you have ankle or hip mobility issues then its going to be of benefit. If you can squat fine without them then carry on as you were. Although a pretty flat pair will still be better than running trainers were the soles are pretty soft and risk rolling a heel or knee.





Dr Gearhead said:


> unless you're training barefoot you've got to wear something so why not something that was designed for the job ? Regular trainers can fall apart pretty quickly if you're squatting and putting a lot of weight through them on the leg press etc.
> 
> Personally I think they look pretty good. I have a pair of very similar adidas ones which I got for about £60 so they're cheaper than most regular Nike's etc and I find the raised heel helps to put focus on the quads for squats and presses.





swole troll said:


> Whenever
> 
> There is no rite of passage to wear oly shoes


 Must've been the shoes that added 10kg to my squat yesterday!


----------



## InkMinx (Feb 5, 2019)

DappaDonDave said:


> Must've been the shoes that added 10kg to my squat yesterday!


 Do you know what, I wore mine for deadlifting yesterday and deadlifted 100KG for the first time!


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

I sometimes RDL in mine, just because I'm wearing them on squat day, but you shouldn't really deadlift in them. Pushing you forward rather than back.

The other benefit with oly shoes is they make a bang when you clean or snatch


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stinking Dylan said:


> *but you shouldn't really deadlift in them. Pushing you forward rather than back.*


 Tell that to Dmitry Klokov :beer:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Tell that to Dmitry Klokov :beer:


 Mikhail Koklyaev was another that used to deadlift in them aswell but he did have a weird technique.

I deadlift in mine have done for years and much prefer it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Mikhail Koklyaev was another that used to deadlift in them aswell but he did have a weird technique.
> 
> I deadlift in mine have done for years and much prefer it.


 I've pulled heavy weight in chucks and oly lifters mate, doesn't really make a difference to me.

As long as they bang when you clean or snatch then its all good.

View attachment 169051


----------



## InkMinx (Feb 5, 2019)

Stinking Dylan said:


> I sometimes RDL in mine, just because I'm wearing them on squat day, but you shouldn't really deadlift in them. Pushing you forward rather than back.
> 
> The other benefit with oly shoes is they make a bang when you clean or snatch


 Ah I should have pointed out that I deadlift with a trap bar, lifting shoes are nice for that.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

InkMinx said:


> Ah I should have pointed out that I deadlift with a trap bar, lifting shoes are nice for that.


 Good for Quad activation.


----------



## Zoob1234 (Jul 22, 2019)

DappaDonDave said:


> Mrs DDD bought me some Adidas Powrlidting shoes, but I am not pushing numbers a power lifter would bother even warming up with.
> 
> When do they become acceptable?
> 
> View attachment 168789


 Found squatting heavy was causing my form to dip so got a pair on a whim, wasn't expecting much but found squats a lot more comfortable when using lifters. Also add more stability when doing single leg exercises. Don't like them too much when deadlifting as they make me feel my weight is too far forward over the bar.


----------

